# Reaching out



## -Oy- (May 18, 2018)

Spotted this at Christ Church in Oxford last weekend. I love the way the branches are reaching out and just about touching those far balconies on each side.


----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2018)

I imagine it was planted and trained to do just that.  Good tree (vine?)!


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (May 18, 2018)

-Oy-,

You've made my day again! Thank you


----------



## -Oy- (May 18, 2018)

My pleasure


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2018)

Espalier. It's a beautiful example and a beautiful shot!


----------



## -Oy- (May 18, 2018)

Thanks - here's more from further along the building...


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2018)

Beautiful wall  vegetation !


----------



## -Oy- (May 19, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2018)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## -Oy- (May 19, 2018)

Ta muchly


----------

